# Has anyone tried the o+12 method and successfully managed to conceive a baby girl??



## Tinkerbell500

Hello

I was just wondering if any of you ladies have tried the o+12 method to sway gender towards having a baby girl? If you have, did you succeed?

For those who aren't sure what this method is there is more info at www.ingender.com but in a nutshell it means trying to conceive 12 to 16 hours AFTER ovulation.

Just interested to see what people's experiences are.

Thanks and best wishes xx


----------



## rwhite

I posted a thread just like this and it got loads of views but nobody bothered to answer :haha: Don't you hate that!!

I hope this thread has more luck than mine, as I'm dying to know! You're the lady I spoke to who tried this, yes? I really hope it works for you, from the stats it sounds pretty foolproof xx :kiss:


----------



## Mrsahmed

Ive posted this before on another post...
basically I personally do not believe you can 'pick' or there is any particular method of chosing what sex baby you concieve. Just pray you have a healthy baby or girl xxxx


----------



## Beltane

We used ingender but the Shettles Method. Will find out in just a few days.


----------



## rwhite

Beltane said:


> We used ingender but the Shettles Method. Will find out in just a few days.

Can't wait to find out what team you're on :kiss: Keep us updated :flower: I hope you hear pink! Just to mix it up a little. Are your boys hangin' out for a little sister? x


----------



## trying4#1

hiya

i have heard that to concieve a girl, you should ttc by baby dancing AFTER ovulation rather than before cos the man sperm are otherwise more likely to fertilise the egg. i can say that hub and i BDed after my day of ovulation (it was just the way things worked out from what i remember and according to dates) and we are pretty pretty pretty sure that we are having a girl! hehe

i hope that this kinda helps. i know that you may feel my message is vague, but hope that someone more reliable replies to your thread x


----------



## MUMOF5

My last period started 24/5/09 and I conceived (did the deed) on 7/6/09. I was however taking the pill. It was the one and only time that I could have possibly have fallen pregnant that month and IM HAVING A GIRL :cloud9:. XX


----------



## Jenni1991

The sex is determined on the males sperm basically x and y! When or how you have sex won't influence it


----------



## rwhite

Jenni1991 said:


> The sex is determined on the males sperm basically x and y! When or how you have sex won't influence it

There have been studies done to show that the Y (male) sperm are much faster than the X (female) sperm, however they die out faster and the female sperm live on longer. So timing BDing around your ovulation can play a big part in it :thumbup: There should be more info on ingender.com xx


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Yeah its the sperm that carry the sex gene, but female sperm do live longer than male, but male are faster swimmers. Also depends on the bodies PH on how well the sperm do, i think it the body PH is acidic female sperm are more likely to survive than male as this can kill them off. I have studied human biology and we studied male and female sperm was really intresting x


----------



## rwhite

Lil-woowoo said:


> Yeah its the sperm that carry the sex gene, but female sperm do live longer than male, but male are faster swimmers. Also depends on the bodies PH on how well the sperm do, i think it the body PH is acidic female sperm are more likely to survive than male as this can kill them off. I have studied human biology and we studied male and female sperm was really intresting x

:thumbup: It's pretty fascinating isn't it :lol:


----------



## Beltane

rwhite said:


> Beltane said:
> 
> 
> We used ingender but the Shettles Method. Will find out in just a few days.
> 
> Can't wait to find out what team you're on :kiss: Keep us updated :flower: I hope you hear pink! Just to mix it up a little. Are your boys hangin' out for a little sister? xClick to expand...

They don't know yet- it's a Christmas gift! :happydance:


----------



## rwhite

Beltane said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beltane said:
> 
> 
> We used ingender but the Shettles Method. Will find out in just a few days.
> 
> Can't wait to find out what team you're on :kiss: Keep us updated :flower: I hope you hear pink! Just to mix it up a little. Are your boys hangin' out for a little sister? xClick to expand...
> 
> They don't know yet- it's a Christmas gift! :happydance:Click to expand...

What a good idea! Have you thought up any neat ideas of how to announce it to them? xx


----------



## mamato2more

we just did it a few days before ovulation, and got our girl. yes, on purpose!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Yes, my past 3 pregnancies have all been 100% O+12 and 3 girls, well I'm 99% sure this is another girl for us.


----------



## 3 girlies

i had sex just over 12 hours before ovulation & im having a girl :)


----------



## mamato2more

Mrsahmed said:


> Ive posted this before on another post...
> basically I personally do not believe you can 'pick' or there is any particular method of chosing what sex baby you concieve. Just pray you have a healthy baby or girl xxxx

I think we are all thankful for what we have, our healthy babies, but when you have four boys, and really want that girl, if there is just a small thing you can do to up your chances, I don't see anything wrong with it..Now, I am going to have 7 boys and one girl...Yeah..I still think she needs a sister after all this, but God's will be done.


----------



## Mrsahmed

mamato2more said:


> Mrsahmed said:
> 
> 
> Ive posted this before on another post...
> basically I personally do not believe you can 'pick' or there is any particular method of chosing what sex baby you concieve. Just pray you have a healthy baby or girl xxxx
> 
> I think we are all thankful for what we have, our healthy babies, but when you have four boys, and really want that girl, if there is just a small thing you can do to up your chances, I don't see anything wrong with it..Now, I am going to have 7 boys and one girl...Yeah..I still think she needs a sister after all this, but God's will be done.Click to expand...

I still believe you cannot pick..and I&#8217;m sorry it really upsets me when ppl put a lot of emphasis on what sex baby they have, I&#8217;ve even seen some people act disappointed when the sex of their baby is revealed and it&#8217;s not what they &#8216;wanted&#8217;...the whole concept of trying to pick and chose is insane to me...especially as there are some women out there who cannot have kids and wouldn&#8217;t give a rats ass weather it&#8217;s a girl boy or hermaphrodite...as u said God will be done. 

I&#8217;m really not trying to offend anyone its just my opinion. Xxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Mrsahmed, is this your firstchild? I know a lady who's 1 and only son died at 3 months old, she went on to have 7 daughters who she loves dearly, is it wrong for her to want a son? And another lady who's beautiful 2yr old daughter developed a wasting condition similar to alzheimers, her Mum was terrified of having another daughter because she knew it wuld break her heart to watch her 2nd daughter dance and sing whilst her 1st little precious girl sat in a chair in her own world,was she wrong to cry at the ultrasound confirming her 2nd daughter?
Its a privilidge to raise a family of both genders and one that is often overlooked for being by those already blessed with it. Nobody walks into an ultrasound thinking 'I don't care if my babies disabled just as long as its a girl' we take it for granted that everythings going to be fine, but set possible hopes and dreams on our children's genders, a son to carry a name, a daughter to share motherhood with one day, a brother for a brother or a sister for a sister, that doesn't make us bad people or ungrateful for being pregnant.

Again this is not being written as offensive, or directed to you MrsA but more in the way 'Walk a day in another person's shoes' and directed to anyone else who thinks wanting to complete a family is wrong.


----------



## Beltane

rwhite said:


> Beltane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beltane said:
> 
> 
> We used ingender but the Shettles Method. Will find out in just a few days.
> 
> Can't wait to find out what team you're on :kiss: Keep us updated :flower: I hope you hear pink! Just to mix it up a little. Are your boys hangin' out for a little sister? xClick to expand...
> 
> They don't know yet- it's a Christmas gift! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What a good idea! Have you thought up any neat ideas of how to announce it to them? xxClick to expand...

We are telling the kids as well as my husband's family on Christmas Eve during a toast. My Father-In-Law passed away just weeks ago so we were going to have a toast in memory of him and then announce it because we never got the chance to tell him we were expecting =(
This Christmas Eve would've also been my older sister's 35th birthday if she were alive (we lost her in 2003). I think it will be the most exciting toast we've ever had!


----------



## Beltane

And well said 6lilpigs!


----------



## rwhite

Beltane said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beltane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beltane said:
> 
> 
> We used ingender but the Shettles Method. Will find out in just a few days.
> 
> Can't wait to find out what team you're on :kiss: Keep us updated :flower: I hope you hear pink! Just to mix it up a little. Are your boys hangin' out for a little sister? xClick to expand...
> 
> They don't know yet- it's a Christmas gift! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What a good idea! Have you thought up any neat ideas of how to announce it to them? xxClick to expand...
> 
> We are telling the kids as well as my husband's family on Christmas Eve during a toast. My Father-In-Law passed away just weeks ago so we were going to have a toast in memory of him and then announce it because we never got the chance to tell him we were expecting =(
> This Christmas Eve would've also been my older sister's 35th birthday if she were alive (we lost her in 2003). I think it will be the most exciting toast we've ever had!Click to expand...

Aww that's lovely hun :) Everyone will be so excited, it will be an extra special Christmas for you all. I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## tiggerlix

i have 4 sons and 1 girl,dont know how that happened but pretty certain this one is a girl to.
xx


----------



## Mrsahmed

6lilpigs said:


> Mrsahmed, is this your firstchild? I know a lady who's 1 and only son died at 3 months old, she went on to have 7 daughters who she loves dearly, is it wrong for her to want a son? And another lady who's beautiful 2yr old daughter developed a wasting condition similar to alzheimers, her Mum was terrified of having another daughter because she knew it wuld break her heart to watch her 2nd daughter dance and sing whilst her 1st little precious girl sat in a chair in her own world,was she wrong to cry at the ultrasound confirming her 2nd daughter?
> Its a privilidge to raise a family of both genders and one that is often overlooked for being by those already blessed with it. Nobody walks into an ultrasound thinking 'I don't care if my babies disabled just as long as its a girl' we take it for granted that everythings going to be fine, but set possible hopes and dreams on our children's genders, a son to carry a name, a daughter to share motherhood with one day, a brother for a brother or a sister for a sister, that doesn't make us bad people or ungrateful for being pregnant.
> 
> Again this is not being written as offensive, or directed to you MrsA but more in the way 'Walk a day in another person's shoes' and directed to anyone else who thinks wanting to complete a family is wrong.

Firstly, no it&#8217;s not my first child I miscarried a boy last year, and whether it&#8217;s my 1st, 2nd, 3rd 100th child is irrelevant as i am sure alot of people who are trying to pick the sex of their child are only on their 1st,2nd or even 3rd child. I have witnessed people have predominately one sex i.e. my grandmother has 9 girls she had 1 boy and he died, again I have a friend who has 3 girls and when she was pregnant with her forth and found out it was another girl, she was devastated. I still think its wrong to try and pick what sex baby you have, there is no justifiable reason in my opinion to do so.

I think the reason it offends me so much is because I have an aunt who was only able to conceive twice, both times they were girls, one was born still and she tried for years to conceive again and spent a hell of a lot of money with no success...if you asked her she wouldn&#8217;t care what sex the baby was, she be happy to have a healthy baby, and when I hear people trying to figure out how to pick the sex of a baby and placing so much emphasis on that aspect it angers me. I find it even more insulting that someone could have for instance 6 kids of one sex and they STILL feel the need to keep trying for the opposite, it feels as though they arent good enough.

I didn&#8217;t call anyone bad as you said, I quite simply said I thought it was wrong for people to try and pick what sex baby they had, and I still firmly believe that.


----------



## rwhite

Firstly, I think it's a little pointless and maybe even a bit rude to be posting in this thread and condemning those who believe that these methods work and are not opposed to trying them. I don't think that the lady who started this thread asked for opinions on the matter, but for people who have tried the method and whether or not it worked.

Of course what anybody would want is a healthy baby, that is first and foremost and the most important thing. But I do not believe it is wrong to desire one gender, especially if that is a gender you don't already have. When people have children they obviously have to accept that, going into it, if they have a preference then at the end of the day it could always go either way. You don't have a child if you were never open to the idea of both genders, do you. But I think it's only human to desire a certain gender, and by no means is that wrong - it can't be helped. What is wrong about trying to sway for a particular gender if it's not actually hurting your baby or anybody else for that matter? 



> I find it even more insulting that someone could have for instance 6 kids of one sex and they STILL feel the need to keep trying for the opposite, it feels as though they arent good enough.

 - I wouldn't quite say that it's that they don't feel that child is good enough, but there are different aspects to raising different genders and that is what people would like to experience. You may be happy with either gender now, but that's not to say that feeling might change if you had two, three or more of the same gender. You really couldn't tell until you were in that situation.

I would love for my sister to have the little girl she so desires. She has three lovely little boys already and she loves them more than life itself and wouldn't trade them for an army of girls, but like I said it's the difference of raising the opposite gender that you do not have.

So please, I respect your opinions but I do not agree with the fact that you have said swaying genders is wrong, because that statement in itself is very judgmental.


----------



## Mrsahmed

rwhite said:


> Firstly, I think it's a little pointless and maybe even a bit rude to be posting in this thread and condemning those who believe that these methods work and are not opposed to trying them. I don't think that the lady who started this thread asked for opinions on the matter, but for people who have tried the method and whether or not it worked.
> 
> Of course what anybody would want is a healthy baby, that is first and foremost and the most important thing. But I do not believe it is wrong to desire one gender, especially if that is a gender you don't already have. When people have children they obviously have to accept that, going into it, if they have a preference then at the end of the day it could always go either way. You don't have a child if you were never open to the idea of both genders, do you. But I think it's only human to desire a certain gender, and by no means is that wrong - it can't be helped. What is wrong about trying to sway for a particular gender if it's not actually hurting your baby or anybody else for that matter?
> 
> 
> 
> I find it even more insulting that someone could have for instance 6 kids of one sex and they STILL feel the need to keep trying for the opposite, it feels as though they arent good enough.
> 
> - I wouldn't quite say that it's that they don't feel that child is good enough, but there are different aspects to raising different genders and that is what people would like to experience. You may be happy with either gender now, but that's not to say that feeling might change if you had two, three or more of the same gender. You really couldn't tell until you were in that situation.
> 
> I would love for my sister to have the little girl she so desires. She has three lovely little boys already and she loves them more than life itself and wouldn't trade them for an army of girls, but like I said it's the difference of raising the opposite gender that you do not have.
> 
> So please, I respect your opinions but I do not agree with the fact that you have said swaying genders is wrong, because that statement in itself is very judgmental.Click to expand...

Is this not a forum?? Weather u think it&#8217;s pointless or not doesn&#8217;t matter, just because I do not agree with something does not mean I am being rude or judgemental or even condemning people. I clearly stated that it was MY opinion; if you post something in a public domain please don&#8217;t expect everyone to always agree and say what you want them too. I am not judging anyone I don&#8217;t know you and neither do I have the right to judge people.

I know people close to me who have predominantly one sex and who keep trying for the other and I think it is WRONG no matter what as I also know people who cannot have any kids at all who would kill for even one, and yet there are people with plenty of one sex who seem not be satisfied until they get the opposite for whatever reason.

My original point was If you could pick/sway or whatever then why do people like my friend, and my grandmother end up with 9 girls? Why does my mum have 4 boys? Its because I BELIEVE you can&#8217;t, again ITS MY OPINION, if you could pick and chose then people wouldn&#8217;t have 7 boys or 9 girls etc.


----------



## Cookie_Clare

My OH and i did the deed on the day i thought i ovulated - so i was pretty sure we were having a boy. But turns out i may have ovulated a bit later (baby's a little smaller than expected) and guess what - it's a girl. I have no idea what determines the baby's sex but my experience certainly supports the theory that girl sperm live longer.

Good luck ladies!
xx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Well there are some very interesting findings here and thank you for you comments. I do find genetics fascinating and I half expected some heated exchange of comments are eveyone has differing opinions and I do not happen to think it is wrong to desire a certain sex, however, I think the main concern for everyone is that they want another child regardless of gender and that that child be born healthy.

I find it intriguing to hear of couples who seem to be more predisposed to have one gender over another. Personally, I would love to have a baby girl as I have 2 sons and a stepson and I can't really explained why I yearn for a girl, perhaps because I feel it will add balance to my family. But if I were to have another boy, I would stop there and love him with all my heart.

Please do not become frustrated with others opinions. We are all entitled to have opinions and yes this is a forum but my original query was an investigative one trying to see what other peoples experiences were in terms of timing conception and the gender of that child.

Please feel free to add comments


----------



## 6lilpigs

Tink, I'm adding a link below for in-gender's ttc a girl faq thread. It takes a while to get to grips with it all, but it's soo interesting when you start, so many thinks just seem to make sense.
On a personal level I can definately swear by O+12. My last 3 pregnancies 2 girls, 1 99% girl, were all conceived using this timing, I grab OH the mid-morning the day AFTER + opk. If OH releases earlier in the morning then his sperm count is lower which favors girls, after all it is well known that us girls are stronger from conception to old age.
The other things they recommend all help to tip the scales. I'm sevenlilpigs over there if you join and want to send me a hello!!

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/3584.aspx

I've also added the boy link
https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/3585.aspx


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hey 6lilpigs - Thanks for the link - browsed it and seems very interesting! Am about to go study!!! lol ; )


----------



## snowqueen

Hey all, I don't recommend the shuttles method. I read that it tends to give "opposites".


----------



## Nomio

Bearing in mind that the male sperm swim further/faster and die quicker and the female sperm swim slower and live longer, we did the deed before ovulation in the hope that all the male sperm would be dead and the females would overtake them and reach the egg first. We were lucky enough to have a little girl which is what we were aiming for. I am a firm believer that this works. Good luck everyone!


----------

